# FYI - Epiphone Valve Senior



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Supposed to out in the next month or so. Head is $299US or $359 Combo:

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Rock on with This Amazingly Affordable Tube Combo!
The Epiphone Valve Senior Combo tube guitar amplifier brings the tone, at a price that definitely _won't_ bring the pain! The 18-watt, Class A/B Epiphone Valve Senior Combo puts out plenty of volume from its compact 1 x 12" cabinet (constructed of quality birch ply), making this amp suitable for stage, studio, rehearsal room, and bedroom alike. You get gain, volume, treble, mid, bass, presence, and reverb controls for very effective command over your volume and tone, plus 4-, 8-, and 16-ohm speaker outs are onboard if you choose add and extension speaker to your Epiphone Valve Senior Combo.

*Epiphone Valve Senior Combo Tube Guitar Amplifier Features:*
[/FONT] 

18W 

Class A/B push-pull tube amplifier

2 x 6V6GT power tubes, 4 x 12AX7A preamp tubes

Gain, Volume, Treble, Mid, Bass, Presence, and Reverb controls

Standby switch

One 1/4" Input

1 x 12" Eminence Lady Luck speaker (70W rating)

Birch ply cabinet

4-, 8-, and 16-ohm speaker outs


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

Dang it, just bought a Valve Jr. [Head version] today...

Sounds like a steal at $299.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the *heads* up (pun IS intended...LOL) !!

I have been looking for a head with these specs !! 

6V6's, reverb on board and the OT tapped for 4 ohms.

YES !!!

Can't wait to hear what others think about it (i.e., build quality, tone, etc) once they have tried it.

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

so, i need to try this amp out!

cheers


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Sign me up


----------



## Clit Torres (Dec 14, 2007)

Sounds pretty cool. I wonder how it compares to the Bh15h Blackheart Handsome Devil.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Interesting choice on the 6V6, it sets them apart from alot of the other mainline 18 watters like the crates etc. I imagine it too will become a modders dream!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Im wondering if the circuit will be at all 18W Plexi-like..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Anyone heard anything more on these amps?

Dave


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

doesn't seem to be a whole lot out there on it just yet.


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Since no one has posted this pic, I thought I'd do so. I grabbed it from the Epiphone site a while back but it appears to be gone now.









On the left is the Valve Jr. with Cab (what I have), upper left is a new, souped up version of the Jr. (vol, gain, reverb), to the right is the new Sr. head and cab and to the right of that, the Sr. Combo.

And on the floor centre are what I guess are various colour options at least for the cab. Some fairly odd choices, IMO, but hey...it's different.

Edit to add links:
Valve Jr. Hot Rod Head
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/ValveJrHRHD/

Valve Sr. Head
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/ValveSrHD/


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice!

that Sr. looks like its gonna be badass!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

wow, some interesting colour choices there for sure.


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

Anybody got any pics? I'd like to see and hear the head version.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I just read in another forum (forgot whch one) that the Epi. Valve Senior might not be available until close to December 2008. 

Some suspect/question that the restrictions imposed on Chinese manufacturers during the Olympics might be the reason.

I'm looking forward to seeing/hearing the head version of this amp.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, it's December and still no word on this thing yet.

I also read about the Olympic rumour - pulling the more skilled workers to work on the Olympics, but that finished last summer.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'm buying the first one I see! We need a small-ish combo around here, I love 6v6's, birch ply cab, the price is right....what more could you ask for? Even if the speaker is lousy, another $100ish and it should be great.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

keto said:


> I'm buying the first one I see! We need a small-ish combo around here, I love 6v6's, birch ply cab, the price is right....what more could you ask for? Even if the speaker is lousy, another $100ish and it should be great.


+1 on that.

Matt


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Has anyone seen one of these anywhere?


----------

